# 48" light on 60" tank



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I recently saw a 60" 125 gal tank for sale on Craigslist. I have a Catalina Solar 48" 4x54W T5HO on my 75 gal tank that I would like to use on the new tank if I decide to buy it. The light is super powerful and I already have plans to hang the lights higher to help reduce the intensity. If the light is hung high enough, could it potentially be used over a 5 ft tank? It would only be 6" on either side and I understand that I probably couldn't keep high light plants on the sides, but could it work?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

it could, but you will have dark spots on the ends. Also remember, the higher you go, the less focused the light will be.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a 110g tank 60x18x24 And I use 3 retro kits t5 54w's under my canopy I staggered each lamp end to end and I don't get any dark spots on the ends But I do keep my low light plants on the ends for that purpose and the higher light plants in the middle


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a 24" coralife PC on a 30" tank and all is well.


----------

